# Mechanical Engineering Technology student here, freaking out.



## Dangerzone812 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm entering my 4th year right now as a Mechanical Engineering Technology Major with a minor in Computer Engineering Technology and Mathematics at my university. After this semester I'd only have two more semesters to go, and my senior capstone project to complete.

Yet, lately I've been freaking out about the future, and weather my degree will get me where I want to go. I recently tried to ask for permission to go to the Engineering Career fair at my school, and they replied back saying that they wouldn't let me go because I'm not an engineering student, I'm a technologist. I replied back that in my state people in my degree can take the FE and work as EITs to get their PE, but she told me that I would be wasting the time of the employers there. [PS. I'm still gonna go, I registered online, and it let me through, so I'm still gonna try and get in!] So it's reached the point to where I'm freaking out about how I will be viewed when I graduate, because if I won't be viewed as an engineer, like they told me I would when I went to advising before switching in to this major, I'm gonna change my major...

I have friends who tell me that I'll be fine getting into an engineering grad program cause I have research under my belt. Such as I work at the superconductivity center at my university now, and I've designed several devices and written a lot of code for equipment for grad students to do their work. I also worked in a tissue engineering lab for a year, and designed, built, and nearly finished programming/interfacing a growth and remodeling device for blood vessels.

Still. I'm worried about what people will think of me, and what preconceptions they will have about my skills based on the 10 letter word that is at the end of my degree. I'm worried sick, and willing to move to into a different major, just to be considered an engineer. I have a friend telling me it's just a degree, and that I'll be fine. So I don't know who to ask, or talk to about any of this. He told me that I'm probably one of the best engineers he's met, but I'm not sure if that's true or if I'll be viewed this way.

I know this probably sounds whiny, but I'm freaking out.

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Andrew


----------



## picusld (Sep 13, 2011)

Pass the FE exam and then the PE Exam and you are an engineer. You don't, and you are not. Doesn't matter what your undergrad is in or if you have one at all.

my 2 cents


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 13, 2011)

picusld said:


> Pass the FE exam and then the PE Exam and you are an engineer. You don't, and you are not. Doesn't matter what your undergrad is in or if you have one at all.
> my 2 cents


Some states won't let you take the PE if you have "Technology" at the end of your degree. Others make you amass a lot more experience before allowing you to sit for the exam. The rules differ by state and may differ by field. Many mechanical engineers I know don't work in industries that require PE's, so it may be a moot point anyway. If you want to work in a field that does require a PE it may be a hindrance for your career ambitions. It sounds like you have already experienced some roadblocks based on your degree (being told you weren't eligible to attend a career fair).

It's difficult to say if you should switch majors at this point since you are so far along in your current degree. I'm not mechanical, so I don't know what difference the degree would make in the long run.


----------



## tmacier (Sep 13, 2011)

Take a deep breath and relax – you will be fine.

In Connecticut you are allowed to sit for the PE after four years of experience if your bachelor’s degree is from an ABET accredited engineering program. If your bachelor’s is from a technology program you have to have ten years’ experience before sitting.

I work for a small engineering firm, twenty two people to be exact.

There are two VP’s in the company, myself and one other guy. Both of us have our PE licenses, his degree is from a technology based program, mine is a standard program. He is a better engineer than I am with some very impressive projects under his belt. I may be a slightly better PM only because my personality includes stronger persuasion skills.

My point is that this degree is right in your face now, but in the future your project profiles and work experience ring louder than your degree!

Get your technology degree – Get your PE – go to grad school if you want – you will be fine. It is too late to second guess your self.

Good luck!

Tim


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 13, 2011)

Dangerzone812 said:


> I have friends who tell me that I'll be fine getting into an engineering grad program cause I have research under my belt.





Dangerzone812 said:


> it's just a degree, and that I'll be fine.


Are you worried about the degree getting you into grad school or a real world job?

Depending on the field, you only really use 50% of what you learned in college in industry. You could get an entry level job easily with you major and minors, assuming you have a high GPA. When you walk into an interview, you need to be able to explain the differnce between the MET degree and the ME degree. Its all about perception and if you can show that the MET degree is just as valuable in the digital age, then its not going to be an issue.


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 13, 2011)

Before changing your major, do a cost benefit analysis. If you did change majors, how long would it take, how many classes do you need, and how much will it cost? If any of those three is significant, its not worth it. If the big reason you want to switch is so you can become a PE, let me tell you that in some engineering fields, a PE isn't a deal breaker or even a requirement. In a few years, your degree will just be a piece of paper on the wall and your experience will trump everything else.


----------



## BluSkyy (Sep 13, 2011)

I work at a design and manufacturing company and MET is not frowned upon at all. We have had very positive experiences with our MET graduates and are glad to look at them for engineering roles.


----------



## Dangerzone812 (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't exactly figured out which path I want to go just yet....

Ideally, I'd like to go to graduate school for "actual" engineering, perhaps up to the PhD level too. Maybe material engineering and go into superconductivity research and do applications in supercomputing with SQUIDs. Or even alternative energy.

My university has a wonderful MET program that mirrors the "actual" engineering program. We all have to take thermo, and fluids, and statics, and dynamics, and solid mechanics, and design classes. We pretty much use the same books at that. Even our capstone projects tend to end up better than some of those who do pure ME.

Such as, one year a group of student's built a super fuel efficient car for the Shell Eco-marathon that ran on hydrogen gas and got around 1000 mpg. Of couse it had a top speed of 20mph, but it was more of a proof of concept. Another year, a group of student's built a hovercraft type vehicle.

So my point is, I don't feel like I'm lacking in my engineering education. On the contrary, I feel like I have a better education and better knowledge than some ME students do. What I'm worried about is the biases and superficial judgement that I may face when I apply for graduate school or for a job. I am not a technician. I am an engineer. All I want is for people to recognize that.

~Danger


----------



## maryannette (Sep 15, 2011)

Once you get your PE, you ARE an engineer and that supercedes anything related to education. I was able to take PE exam with no degree (I didn't finish) and a lot of experience. If your goal is to do research and development, the credentials are much less important than your abilities. IMHO


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 15, 2011)

There has to be something significantly different between the two programs if they offer them both. YOur minors might have helped overcome those differences but be educated on the differences for when people ask. You will never get away from some companies not accepting your MET...it is plain and simple company policy requirements. There will be others that don't care. Location also matters. as some states will not allow or have many more years of experience required before even sitting for the exam


----------



## Supe (Sep 15, 2011)

Pure and simple, there are a TON of career fields out there that don't give a rat's behind about whether you have P.E. hanging off the end of your name. There are also a LOT of great, well paid engineers out there without those same letters. Will it exclude you from some stuff? Sure. Is there plenty else out there? You bet, especially if you're a sharp kid with a head on your shoulders and some practical experience.


----------



## Dangerzone812 (Sep 15, 2011)

The difference is there is a lot of hands on work. Like my dynamics class uses the Vector Mechanics for Engineers book by Beer, but we have an analysis lab where we do dynamic system analysis and modeling analysis with Pro/Engineer Mechanica.

But we still have the lecture for the class with all of the calculus and such. I guess my education is more hands on, but last I checked, hands on experience and knowledge is what separates engineers from say....physicists.

Though I do enjoy reading quantum mechanics and other books of those sort.

~Danger


----------



## tmacier (Sep 15, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> There has to be something significantly different between the two programs if they offer them both.


The differance is the math -

BSME takes Calc III plus two additional math classes (Diffy Q and Linear Algebra)

BSMET takes calc I highest I believe.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you need to further research what engineers do. Also, there is a significant difference between the ME and MET programs at your school or any other school, otherwise there would only be one program available, right?


----------



## Dangerzone812 (Sep 15, 2011)

We have to take up to vector calculus at my university. But I went further and did Cal 1-3, differential equations, linear algebra, and gonna do PDE in the summer.

But yeah. The difference is the teaching style. One is more with computer modeling and labs, the other is purely theory. We have some theory and some application.

But across the board, there's not one set curriculum for ME or MET.

Like at my uni, I know MEs have to take PDE before they can take fluids, other unis I've researched teach their MEs the PDE knowledge they need for fluids and heat transfer when they take the class.

Also, another proof of inconsistencies, Rice University's BioMed engineering students only have to take cal 1 and 2, then a choice between vector cal OR differential equations, so the same level as math as in my program. Where as the BMEs at my uni have to take cal1,2,3 diffyQ and linear algebra...


----------



## benbo (Sep 15, 2011)

At this point I wouldn't worry. With your experience and coursework it sounds like you'll be okay. But you may also not be the typical tech graduate. I can really only speak to EE vs. EET, but in many ways it might apply.

Many companies will hire EETs the same as regular EEs, it just depends on the job and the company. In my experience, EETs (I know many from local schools and DeVry) are very sharp, and have good hands-on experience. It sounds like you've taken almost all the math most EEs take, with the possible exception of calculus based prob and stats and numerical methods (unless you've taken those as well).

But here is where there might be some problem for some companies and some grad schools, with some EET programs.

One local EET program I know of requires just basic Differential and Integral Calculus. No ODE, no PDE, no eigencrappo, no vector calc, no LaPlace or Fourier or z-transforms or Bessel Functions or anything like that. So when you get to studying communication theory, or E&amp;M, or linear systems, or analog or digital control, all of which require significant math beyond the first semester or two of calculus, the grad schools and the companies are going to look at your program and assume that most of the EET courses in these subjects did not include these math topics, beause if they did most of the EETs would be over their head. In your case, this may not apply, so you would have to be sure to get that across somehow. Most electrical engineers don't use any of that crap anyway, but they have to learn it at some point.

And again, this is Electrical, but it can't be completely off base.

It's funny, my boss at my last job was an EET. He left and is now Chief Technical Officer at some company. Now I work in government. My current boss has a PhD in economics from Harvard. He's really smart, but despite his fancy sheepskin he knows very little about engineering at all, but manages a bunch of government engineers.


----------



## Dangerzone812 (Sep 16, 2011)

benbo said:


> At this point I wouldn't worry. With your experience and coursework it sounds like you'll be okay. But you may also not be the typical tech graduate. I can really only speak to EE vs. EET, but in many ways it might apply.
> Many companies will hire EETs the same as regular EEs, it just depends on the job and the company. In my experience, EETs (I know many from local schools and DeVry) are very sharp, and have good hands-on experience. It sounds like you've taken almost all the math most EEs take, with the possible exception of calculus based prob and stats and numerical methods (unless you've taken those as well).
> 
> But here is where there might be some problem for some companies and some grad schools, with some EET programs.
> ...


I'm taking a 4000 level numerical analysis class as my senior class for my math minor. I guess I'm not your average student after all.....as for stats classes, we have to take one as well for the mechanicals at least.

Not to sound pompous, but I really know a hell of a lot. From dynamics and vector calculus to thermo and fluids and solid mechanics and materials science and semiconductor and electronic device thory and UNIX OSes and microprocessor architecture and embedded systems...as well as a ton of other classes.

Oh. As for EETs and CETs at my uni, they take a class called EE analysis and it's all Laplace and Fourier transforms with differential equations and such. So...dunno. My school seems to be an odd ball.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 16, 2011)

Dangerzone812 said:


> Not to sound pompous, but I really know a hell of a lot.


Not to sound pompous, but I probably knew a hell of a lot more than you about ME when I was in school.

I'm not stating you don't know anything, but just that you have not met the requirements for an ME degree. Just sayin'.


----------



## tmacier (Sep 16, 2011)

Dangerzone812 said:


> Not to sound pompous, but I really know a hell of a lot.


This statement alone tells me you have allot to learn my friend.

Tim


----------



## willsee (Sep 16, 2011)

What school do you go to?


----------



## picusld (Sep 16, 2011)

tmacier said:


> Dangerzone812 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to sound pompous, but I really know a hell of a lot.
> ...


+1

You don't know that you don't know until you find out that you don't know.

If you are under the impression that you know, then you haven't reached the step of finding out that you don't know.

You have a long road ahead.


----------



## Dangerzone812 (Sep 16, 2011)

picusld said:


> tmacier said:
> 
> 
> > Dangerzone812 said:
> ...


Oh. I know I still have a lot to learn.....trust me. I go to the library a lot and get reminded how little I actually know.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 16, 2011)

picusld said:


> tmacier said:
> 
> 
> > Dangerzone812 said:
> ...


----------



## benbo (Sep 16, 2011)

> as for stats classes, we have to take one as well for the mechanicals at least.


Calculus based prob and stats? Which text did they use? I am also interested in which school this is. It sounds like they expect a lot from their METs and EETs.

It's amazing you're an expert in everything. I'm aware there are people like that. Usually they don't come out and declare themselves such, but heck, everyone's different. We look forward to seeing you answer questions on all these subjects and taking problems from various posters to put that expertise to use.

Addendum - BTW, I'm not being entirely facetious. I know there are people who have a knack for a lot of technical stuff, and they may be METs or MEs, or not have any degree at all. So if you really have that kind of aptitude you should put it to use helping out people studying for exams, or trying to solve work problems or school problems here on the website and elsewhere, rather than just talking about it.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 16, 2011)

Dangerzone812 said:


> Oh. I know I still have a lot to learn.....trust me. I go to the library a lot and get reminded how little I actually know.


I don't trust you. I think you *do* know everything about ME.


----------



## Dangerzone812 (Sep 17, 2011)

benbo said:


> > as for stats classes, we have to take one as well for the mechanicals at least.
> 
> 
> Calculus based prob and stats? Which text did they use? I am also interested in which school this is. It sounds like they expect a lot from their METs and EETs.
> ...


Not sure if it's calculus based. I think it's a stats class that's more geared to quality control in manufacturing though....

But yeah. Here are a few links to a few great projects I've seen come out of the program:

This is for the hydrogen prototype powered car:

http://cot-linux.tech.uh.edu/~dlbockov/element1/index.html

This is the first semester report for Team vortex:

http://cot-linux.tech.uh.edu/~nbarroso/_fi...rt_Fall2009.pdf

This type of report is expected from every Capstone design group at the end of their first semester.

Their main site is here:

http://cot-linux.tech.uh.edu/~nbarroso/index.html

Senior design is probably one of the most stressful and brutal year of this program......they expect so much from us.

They want us to:

Design and fabricate something,

Go to 6 PDHs (Professional Development Hours) through ASME or IEEE or some other professional engineering organization,

Have a faculty adviser,

An industry adviser,

Sponsors for you to build these projects,

One undergraduate lower classman to help with your work,

As well as 3 professional attire presentations of what/where/how your project is/doing, then you get about 30 minutes of questions for your classmates and professors to tear your design work apart....


----------



## Dangerzone812 (Sep 17, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Dangerzone812 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh. I know I still have a lot to learn.....trust me. I go to the library a lot and get reminded how little I actually know.
> ...


Know everything? Darn you internet for not allowing me to hear your tone of voice and figure out what emotion you're trying to convey......not sure if you're trying to be sarcastic. Ahaha


----------



## benbo (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks impressive. I'll take a look at the University programs.

It doesn't look to me like you really have any questions for anyone. You came on, ostensibly concered about how your program would be viewed, and when people gave you their honest opinions you discounted those you didn't like and basically proceeded to brag about yourself. Sorry, that's how you come across, at least to me. Making a disclaimer that "I don't mean to boast" doesn't work like Boolean logic and negate the subsequent boast. So it doesn't appear you really lack for confidence in your degree or your ability.

But that doesn't matter here. If you really have all the techincal chops you cliam, you should be participating in the exam fora above - where people come with serious questions to help them study.


----------



## Dangerzone812 (Sep 17, 2011)

benbo said:


> Looks impressive. I'll take a look at the University programs.
> It doesn't look to me like you really have any questions for anyone. You came on, ostensibly concered about how your program would be viewed, and when people gave you their honest opinions you discounted those you didn't like and basically proceeded to brag about yourself.  Sorry, that's how you come across, at least to me. Making a disclaimer that "I don't mean to boast" doesn't work like Boolean logic and negate the subsequent boast. So it doesn't appear you really lack for confidence in your degree or your ability.
> 
> But that doesn't matter here. If you really have all the techincal chops you cliam, you should be participating in the exam fora above - where people come with serious questions to help them study.


In all honesty, I don't worry about what I know. It's just what worries me is how people will look at my degree and profile me a certain wait....I'm proud of what I've done, yes, but I came here wondering what others would have to say, more than to have one specific question. Sorry if I clogged up the board or what not....

=[


----------



## Coastal Engineer (Sep 17, 2011)

Dangerzone812 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm entering my 4th year right now as a Mechanical Engineering Technology Major with a minor in Computer Engineering Technology and Mathematics at my university. After this semester I'd only have two more semesters to go, and my senior capstone project to complete.
> 
> Yet, lately I've been freaking out about the future, and weather my degree will get me where I want to go. I recently tried to ask for permission to go to the Engineering Career fair at my school, and they replied back saying that they wouldn't let me go because I'm not an engineering student, I'm a technologist. I replied back that in my state people in my degree can take the FE and work as EITs to get their PE, but she told me that I would be wasting the time of the employers there. [PS. I'm still gonna go, I registered online, and it let me through, so I'm still gonna try and get in!] So it's reached the point to where I'm freaking out about how I will be viewed when I graduate, because if I won't be viewed as an engineer, like they told me I would when I went to advising before switching in to this major, I'm gonna change my major...
> ...


You could be more.limited initially at larger corporations due to less flexibility in the requirements of what is an engineer. Also, very large companies may not place as much emphasis on whether you have a PE or not as they often don' work directly for the public. My opinion on what I have seen at least. Best of luck with whatever you chose.


----------



## Peele1 (Sep 19, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> Before changing your major, do a cost benefit analysis. If you did change majors, how long would it take, how many classes do you need, and how much will it cost? If any of those three is significant, its not worth it. If the big reason you want to switch is so you can become a PE, let me tell you that in some engineering fields, a PE isn't a deal breaker or even a requirement. In a few years, your degree will just be a piece of paper on the wall and your experience will trump everything else.


The MET is an excellent degree. What school are you at? Often, recruiters and HR and managers look more at WHERE you went than WHAT degree you got. Some only care about the GPA. A lot of places are much more into the politics and then it's anybody's guess.

#1 Do you like MET vs. ME?

#2 What's your goal? If your goal is to get EIT and PE, then the ME is an easier path. If you are interested in more hands on work like building fuel efficient cars, then the MET may be better.

I think that I would look at dropping the minors and changing to ME. Will that change your timeframe? Can you double in ME &amp; MET? I've discovered that my minor is about as important as what socks I wear.

#3 What's the difference between MET and ME at your school? When I was an undergrad EE student, I wanted to switch to EET. I talked to the EET chair. He looked at my math classes and grades and told me that he would deny me to switch. He told me that if I can do the math for the EE to stay there. I did, and have not regretted it.

You said you would do graduate school for "actual" engineering. The PE doesn't consider a Masters to count for anything other than 1-year of experience (YMMV per state).

Someone said that you only use 50% of what you learn in school. It may vary from 5% to 50%, depending on what job/career you take. I've discovered that 80% of jobs/careers are not known until you find one. I "fell" into my current 13+ year career - I didn't know about it when I was in school.

"What should I do?" is a similar question to "What are tomorrow's lotto numbers?"

Engineering (and Technology) is (or one of) the most flexible degrees out there. It can take you down many paths that you don't even know about. It's less about WHAT you learn than HOW you learn. School teaches you HOW to learn.


----------

